# erie monster



## adamaj (Jun 29, 2014)

Went out of catawba with a buddy yesterday. Decided to leave the shanty in order to be more mobile with a 2 wheel drive quad. Good idea as we hit some deep slush pockets and bith had to get out and pull. So this was my buddys first time riding out. On three previous walking trips he managed one fish and two skunks. On buckets with no electronics we git into em and my buddy got on fire. Landing multiples and missing many up to 8 lbs. He pops another and its taking line, LOTS of line. For some reason the possibility of a musky entered my mind. At some point during the battle his reel pops off the rod, so he was holding the rod under his arm and holding the reel with other hands. As the fish gets close to the hole down it goes again. Finally i could see the fish....a giant eye. Gaffed and on the ice. Just a beautiful extremely thick female. 32"×20.2" 14.2 lbs. This is me holding the giant. 
The ice was 15 inches thick over 5 miles out at our location.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

That's a pig!! NICE WORK!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

A true hawg!


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

That is a pig!!! congrates!!


----------



## iHuntr (Feb 9, 2015)

WOW! Nice!!


----------



## ohcultiv8tor (Jan 30, 2015)

What lures/colors were on fire? Mount that beast!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice catch..congrats on your success!!!


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations on the fish of a life time!


----------



## Converted (Jul 23, 2014)

Awesome! I need one of those!


----------



## adamaj (Jun 29, 2014)

I was just the gaff man, she's going on my buddys wall.


----------



## pelagic (Jul 12, 2012)

Beast! Congrats


----------



## adamaj (Jun 29, 2014)

Thats only his 4th lake erie eye through the ice.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

you should have thrown her back....but on the other hand, yea right. tell your buddy congrats on a heck of a fish. im sure that was a rush pulling that beast through an ice hole.


----------



## glowgetter (Mar 13, 2007)

Thats an an absolute monster!
Congrats to the both of you. That makes the whole season.


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Great trophy> Once in a lifetime fish. Good job , and hope she fits well on your wall as she should be.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Definite wall material!! Dang!


----------



## SaltyHD (Aug 12, 2014)

An absolutely awesome fish for sure. Congrats to your buddy!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Piggy!!!!!! Awesome fish and cool story!!


----------



## HRCHLab (Oct 18, 2014)

She's a piggy!! Nice fish guys


----------



## rtsj (Jan 28, 2015)

Congrats....That is freaking awesome! Would like to hear what jig and color was hot as well.


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Congrats on that hog!


----------



## Nohaha (May 10, 2013)

OMG! That's awesome!


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm losing my breath when I pull in a 8 pounder on the ice...boy that is one hell of a close encounter. And a great story. It made my day reading it. .thanks..


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice job man on the fish always a rush when you see a big eye coming up and you get it on the ice


----------



## OhioGto1969 (Apr 20, 2005)

Wow! Great catch!


----------



## Yankin-n-Crankin (Feb 24, 2014)

Awesome fish! Definitely a wall hanger!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

awesome catch!!
real dandy


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

OK...I had to look again...DAMN that's a nice fish!! congrats again...


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome fish congrats to your buddy


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Dude that thing is a slob. Tell your buddy congrats! Once in a lifetime fish right there.


----------



## LUNDCHOP (Mar 20, 2014)

Hell yeah nice fish


----------



## adamaj (Jun 29, 2014)

Charlie and his beast.


----------



## RabidWolf (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice fish. Congrats


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Amazing fish! Congrats!


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

What a slob. I'm gonna catch her sister tomorrow morning.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Cool story. Congrats on that beast!


----------



## DarbyD (Jan 3, 2014)

She's a true beaut. Congrats!


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Awesome fish! Congrats


----------



## fishing4eyes (Oct 7, 2011)

Congrats, That is a Piggy.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

That was a nice fish man! That was my old man who fished near ya! Sounded like a hell of a fight!


----------



## adamaj (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice! Erie is such a unique place to ice fish. Half of the fun is venturing out to what could be the artic. Just like a landscape that always changes. Of course yanking giant toothy fish is sweet too.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

that sure is a toad! wife last sept cought a 33incher out of bula perch fishing on a spreader! them are some biguns out there for sure!! this years gona be better!!


----------



## Wakes (Jan 20, 2010)

Awesome fish!


----------



## Converted (Jul 23, 2014)

What up Beetle! You coming over icing at all?


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

Converted said:


> What up Beetle! You coming over icing at all?


been hitting the inland lakes! been a pu$$ to head out west! lol!! they will be heading towards bula very soon..then its game on!!!


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

What a pig, great work!


----------



## Converted (Jul 23, 2014)

Cmon man! We'll be there all next week, got the transport, just need Beetle! Bring Wacker with you! He needs to do this too!


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

Converted said:


> Cmon man! We'll be there all next week, got the transport, just need Beetle! Bring Wacker with you! He needs to do this too!


I think Chase is in hibernation!


----------



## Converted (Jul 23, 2014)

I think I friended you to the best of my computer abilities!


----------



## josh1107 (Feb 9, 2015)

Now that's a hog. Nice job


----------



## sitio (Feb 16, 2015)

wow amazing


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

That is one big hog. Congrats to your buddy and to you for helping him get it on the ice. Glad he could get it in with the equipment malfunction.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Did she come out oinking?  Nice job on a rare Ohio trophy.


----------



## maddbuckeye (Jul 11, 2012)

Put that hog on the wall, awesome fish.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Unbelievable Wally ! A true trophy fish sir.


----------

